# Light weight boat, kayak



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

My dog has gotten too old to handle the rough and tumble of a swamp I hunt. I'm looking for a light rig I can get in and out of easily to retrieve ducks from. I was look and a beavertail stealth.
Walking to and fro isn't an option some places you'll sink to your crotch. 
Thanks.
Little guy's last hunt.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

That beaver tail looks to be pretty good for what you want. I have a nucanoe frontier 12 that is pretty nice and I know is used with a dog. Also a 12’ or 14’ flat Jon is lighter than you think and probably cheaper. Lots of options

*I realized you meant for use without your pup*

Without a dog really any sit on top kayak would be awesome especially a small light one


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Sinking to crotch isn't very deep for chest waders, but yes a small sit on kayak would work


----------



## Blacklabsmatter (Aug 28, 2020)

I have an old town predator that is a sit on top style. Pretty cool for picking up birds. It weighs 68 lbs though


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

Nucanoe F12 here. Big stable kayak. Weights 77lbs just kayak and seat. Don’t try to paddle into a stiff wind, you will loose ground but I have stood in it to shoot and stayed dry.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

What about the Raddison 12’ they are 34lbs


----------



## Z on LSC (Jan 5, 2021)

roger15055 said:


> What about the Raddison 12’ they are 34lbs


Nice product, but my word, dont drop it or bang into rocks. The aluminum is very thin. But a very stable canoe, big fan of them.


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

I just built this 14’ pirogue from plans from Uncle John’s. $350 all together took part of a couple weekends. Not sure on weight but I can carry it with one arm easy, maybe 50lb or so. Only had it out hunting once so far as most of my early spots are walk in. Can easily carry me, dekes, gun and a marsh seat. And hopefully my water spaniel once he’s old enough.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow that is very sweet great job and where is pictures of the pup????


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

roger15055 said:


> Wow that is very sweet great job and where is pictures of the pup????










Going on 5 months... he likes birds and water. And my wife’s slippers.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Awwww that is a great picture of your pups. I have a half lab half German Shorthair female that will be six months November 3rd and she needs an exorcism!!! She drives my Brit crazy no middle zone either sleeping or 100mph


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

roger15055 said:


> Awwww that is a great picture of your pups. I have a half lab half German Shorthair female that will be six months November 3rd and she needs an exorcism!!! She drives my Brit crazy no middle zone either sleeping or 100mph
> View attachment 792198
> View attachment 792199


Ha! That sounds familiar


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

Had a Carsten Puddler for several years. Ended up trading it for a gun, should have kept it even though the deal was in my favor on the trade. This little boat was great in small water, had a ton of fun with it.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

I had a otter 1200 and it had some limitations in the marsh 
One was it doesn’t turn well .need plenty of room. And if there’s any vegetation it was dang near impossible. It was great in open water and with a cruise and carry
1 1/2 hp it was a great boat for late season split on the “D” from Gi with 
Home owner permission of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

roger15055 said:


> What about the Raddison 12’ they are 34lbs



Get the older Sportspal, they are lighter than the newer Raddisons. They will take some abuse, you do not want to drag them. My original one has scrape marks all along the bottom from being run in the ice flows. Pictured is a 11'












cherry I bought a couple weeks ago.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Those Beavertails are neat! But... 150lbs.! That's a bit much if you're looking to carry alone or put up on a rack.

Seems a canoe would be better.

But really, I'm just chiming in to wish the old dog well. Thanks for sharing the last hunt picture


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Chessieman- That looks like a proven warrior!! How do the Chessies do in there? I have a old almost flawless 12’ that I bought off a guy but haven’t taken it out yet. It’s almost crazy how light it is . All I have done to it so far was put the Michigan sportsman decals from loomis82 on it and attach stadium seats to milk crates for seating.
I even got mine registered and ordered a side mounted motor mount for an electric motor. My buddy cut down a minnkota for a old boat he had and is giving me the motor. I will be sneaking everywhere in that thing.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Gnoyes said:


> I just built this 14’ pirogue from plans from Uncle John’s. $350 all together took part of a couple weekends. Not sure on weight but I can carry it with one arm easy, maybe 50lb or so. Only had it out hunting once so far as most of my early spots are walk in. Can easily carry me, dekes, gun and a marsh seat. And hopefully my water spaniel once he’s old enough.
> View attachment 792184
> View attachment 792205


I know you said you've had it out only once, but how's the stability? Pretty good as far as you can tell?

I've been considering getting one of these for the times that I can't launch my Jon boat: www.pintailboats.com


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

The problem with canoes is that they are great from the start, but getting in and out of one while standing knee deep in marsh muck is a legitimate issue. As mentioned above, there are far more stable craft available, and the Carstens Puddler and/or the larger Pintail are very, very nice. I've been dumped out of more than one canoe while duck hunting, and I'll never get in one again for that purpose. 

Get a nice canoe cart with fat tires on it and you can take that Puddler anywhere.


----------



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

Agree with some others on the nucanoe F12. Stable craft, easy in and out, 600lb weight capacity, I've added a 2 1/2 horse outboard. Fish and deer hunt out of it primarily. I find it manageable to roof top it with one person. Get a cart for those long drags. 

Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

